# Can I use the Connected Home connection for other devices?



## Athenian (Nov 16, 2005)

We just got a new (well re-) installation with the Cinema Connect Service. In one room, we have a THD22 that has an Ethernet cable to a white "Connected Home Adapter". Is this an all purpose Ethernet connection? Can I insert a switch between the white box and the DVR and use the connection for another device as well?

Thanks.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

It will work if you do that, but is not a recommended configuration.


----------



## paragon (Nov 15, 2007)

I have used that configuration to get internet to my Blu-Ray player for over a year now and have had no problems.


----------



## Athenian (Nov 16, 2005)

paragon said:


> I have used that configuration to get internet to my Blu-Ray player for over a year now and have had no problems.


That's exactly what we want to do -- there's no cable to that room and the wireless connection is not fast enough.

Thank you.


----------



## larryk (Aug 17, 2006)

It will work just fine. I do this in two rooms...


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Just be aware that this is not a supported setup by DirecTV, so if you have problems, you might not get the support that you expect.

If you do have problems, I would remove any devices from the DECA cloud that have been added in there and see if the problem persists. If it does, then you can be pretty certain the issue is with your DirecTV setup and not caused by the extra components you had installed.

- Merg


----------



## fergosie (Jan 3, 2012)

The only problem I recently had was the switch I used reverted to 10mg speed causing the DVR playback when watching in another room was freezing up. I just had to reset the switch and resume using 100mg speed. So when using a switch be sure it's functioning properly before calling DTV.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks for the input, and *:welcome_s* to DBSTalk!


----------



## cover (Feb 11, 2007)

I too just put a Blu-ray player onto the DECA cloud using an old 10/100 switch between a DECA adapter and an HR20-700. The setup seems to be working fine.

I'm wondering if I would see any benefit spending a few bucks to replace the 10/100 switch with a Gigabit switch. 

Does anyone know if the HR20-700 and/or the DECA adapters have Gigabit ports that could take advantage of a Gigabit switch?

Thanks


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

cover said:


> Does anyone know if the HR20-700 and/or the DECA adapters have Gigabit ports that could take advantage of a Gigabit switch?
> 
> Thanks


Yes, and "no"


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

10/100 only....


----------



## cover (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks for that info, VOS and CCarncross. Much appreciated. I'll save the money on getting a new switch and be glad to have a use for the old switch.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I've tried using DECA's for other devices. It works, but as others have said it isn't recommended because it could cause issues with whole-home. The Samsung RVU TV seems to do ok on the DECA cloud when pulling Netflix, but that's a fairly low-bandwidth connection.


----------



## cover (Feb 11, 2007)

Using DECA to connect the Blu-ray player wasn't my first choice, but turned out to be the only practical approach in that room. Anything else would have meant money and effort for something that will rarely be used. I have Cat6 pulled just about everywhere else, so that's probably the only thing I'll ever need to add to the DECA cloud.

I know if there are any problems with it, I'm on my own. I'll remove it for testing if I see any issues with whole-home.

Thanks for the advice.


----------

